# SF Bay area st. Patricks day mini-herf



## par (May 22, 2005)

Folks,

carteurism and i plan to hook up on friday and have some cigars.
Nothing big planned, just some smokes and a drink or two.

Place: La Bodeguita del Medio
Location: 463 California ave, Palo Alto
Time: 8'ish or so?

This restaurant has a nice cigar room in the back. I'm not planning to eat anything at the restaurant (altough they have great food) and just head straight for the cigar room. There is a full bar and you can bring drinks to the cigar room.

If you plan to go send me a PM (i may bring some goodies)...

Directions can be find here: http://www.labodeguita.com/main.htm

cheers!
Par


----------



## Cartierusm (Jan 25, 2005)

I will be there, well at least my lungs and body will, my brain I will leave at home to safe guard the smokes...


----------

